

A Developer’s Year in Review - googletron
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/14736577700/a-developers-year-in-review

======
mbrzuzy
Has HN traffic taken it down?

Doesn't seem to load for me.

~~~
googletron
No it hasn't. Works for me.

------
langsamer
I like the spirit. Keep developing. Keep learning.

------
hashbrown7
Definitely an inspirational post for those of us just starting out.

